# Only need 20 labels, not 500+



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not selling a lot of cothes, but the tees and shirts I am selling need custom tags with my logo on.

So I'm looking for a vendor that will sell me roughly 20 black tags with my logo in white on it, washing instructions etc. on the back.

Is there such a vendor? Lol.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Stait.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

probably not, youll have a heck of a time finding someone that only wants to do 20. tags are basically like business cards. No one is going to want mess around with all the setup to only make 50 cents. Basically they are like making shirts on and a bigger scale. Posssibly find somewhere that will print business cards front and back. i hate to tell you to use some huge company (that kills small businesses like us) but i believe vista print will do 250 business cards for like $10 or something. Or possibly make your own.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought I had seen some previous conversations about sublimating these types of tags in smaller quantities.....But you will have took further for more information about this process as I have not done much research into it....


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

Try this site http://www.transferfreedom.com/


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i think the OP want actual tags, like piece of card stock, that attach to the shirt


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you want tags that are material? to sew into your garment? we do sublimation and can probably to do something like that. message me, see if i can help, later uncletee


----------



## Tino22 (Mar 13, 2012)

I looked for exactly the same thing, something to do with their manufacturing process why they can't do that. Its like you have to get the material yourself, cut it and find somewhere to get it printed yourself


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

A photo of sublimation hem tags I made for a small run.. Find a shop that does this and use twill tape, lay your art out with a little room from side to side and it should work for you


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone on here including the OP can make their own transfers or dyesub. I think he wants Card Stock. 

He could also make those or go to a local printer and ask for a small order. If you only want 20, a printer can make them, but they'll charge you their minimum order size. Then when you return, if the information's the same they'll charge you again.


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok now it seems the conversations taken a left turn..

I was originally looking for a tag to have sewn inside the clothing, but now I'm going for a tag to sew on with just the logo on and nothing else. 

I'm going to call local shops and see if they will make 20 fabric tags with my logo on and then sew them onto the garment. I believe this would be the simplest action for myself.

Thank you for all the tips, my shirts and dye have arrived today so it's time to start making these!


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

wow i sure thought you wanted card stock, well either way i guess you got your problem figured out


----------



## daveatbpddesigns (Aug 28, 2011)

Just buy a nice thick roll of ribbon, and screen print your info onto Both sides. Voila! You got yourself some quality tags ready to go!

David McNeill :-( B-) bpddesigns.com


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

daveatbpddesigns said:


> Just buy a nice thick roll of ribbon, and screen print your info onto Both sides. Voila! You got yourself some quality tags ready to go!
> 
> David McNeill :-( B-) bpddesigns.com


If nobody's said it already, you sir are a genius.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stait said:


> If nobody's said it already, you sir are a genius.


Except for the fact that the OP does print their own stuff......


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

Pardon? I'd just take it to a place that does screen printing?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stait said:


> Pardon? I'd just take it to a place that does screen printing?


Sure you could do that, however, I suspect the cost will be much more than you want to pay for 20 tags...


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh right I see what you mean now.. Well, I'll still see who can quote me the cheapest (including the local stores) and I'll post my results just in case anybody wonders how I've overcome this.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have a heat press?...


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm just starting out, so I'm pretty unequipped I'm afraid :/


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t32848.html
Look around to see if you can find someone who has a heat press to borrow some time.....Contact member skdave [email protected] who can print a few sheets for you....Good luck...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Stait, where are you located? 

Screen printing would be very in-expensive. Most Screen printers have a 12 to 20 t-shirt minimum. I thought you said you need 20. You fit right in. Usually you have a setup of about $25.00. Also you already have the t-shirts right?


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

I do have the tees already, but is heat pressing going to support a wide variety of colours? 

I was looking into DTG printing because of the high detail and long lasted quality of the image.

S.


----------



## Stait (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, and I'm based in England


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

we dye sub labels and laser cut them after. usually on polyester satin. any shape any size any colour. only single sided as the print bleeds. minimum 1/2 square METER . can include different labels .
NZ$80 for 1/2 a square


----------

